

Motoric cognitive risk syndrome - lettergram
http://www.neurology.org/content/early/2014/07/16/WNL.0000000000000717.short?sid=20996e9a-9642-4870-b1fe-c7f1926407fc

======
lwhalen
so... if you have trouble walking, and get cranky in your old age, you have a
greater risk of developing full-onset dementia?

